

Ask HN: Any startups available this weekend?  - lucidrains

I am looking to join a startup after graduation and would love to tour a couple startups the next two days while I am in SF. I have seen a couple people do this in the past, so I figure I would give it a try as well. Just shoot me an email and I will be sure to reply! Thanks!
======
aiurtourist
More information, please. Who are you? What do you do? Do you have a blog?
Code? Prior projects? Are you an axe murderer?

~~~
lucidrains
Hey! I'm about to graduate medical school but have a passion for startups (my
background is in electrical engineering but I've gotten into web engineering
for the past couple years). My projects include Synchtube, Epicmafia, and a
small mobile app for calculators physicians use in the hospital. I'm not an
axe murderer! I'd love the chance to meet any startup founders over a cup of
coffee or some beer this weekend.

~~~
dangrossman
There's still no way to contact you in your profile. The e-mail field is not
visible to others, it's for password resets.

~~~
lucidrains
Omg, sorry x_x. I didn't know that... I assumed everybody was busy. My email
is philwang@med.umich.edu . I'm just here to visit a couple friends and to see
if I like the weather and the area. Please email me! I would love to meet some
people outside the medical field!

------
Jonovono
Hey. Don't see your email anywhere. I just arrived in SF as well.

------
tectonic
What's your contact info?

~~~
lucidrains
It's philwang@umich.edu , or lucidrains@gmail.com is fine as well.

~~~
tectonic
It was nice meeting you Phil!

~~~
lucidrains
Likewise Andrew!

